# Club Sunterra



## jgirvine (Sep 8, 2006)

We just got back from St. Marrtin's, and went to a TS presentation for Sunterra.  We know better than to buy without checking with Tug.  Normally this would not have interested us, but they had to us a new twist we had not heard.  We own 2 weeks at a Timeshare in the Cayman's.  Sunterra, offered us to purchase in for their mimimum purchase of points, into Club Sunterra, and then each year we could "deposit" our 2 weeks in the Cayman's into their internal system, and recieve 8,000 points per week we deposit.  

What does anyone know more about this program....and what are your thoughts?  Also,....can you do this with resale?

Thanks


----------



## Spence (Sep 8, 2006)

Another perk of developer sales.
It's called Club Select, you can see the inventory that Club Sunterra has taken in at this website.  Anyone can see it and rent it.  If you're a Club Sunterra member by retail or resale you can log in and take these units with points or a significantly lower cash price as what you can see as a member of the public.

Now to give you the bad news,  Sunterra advertises that you must have 5000 developer bought points to 'deposit' into Club Select and get the annual allotment of SunOptions.  Everything's negotiable, I've seen people buy resale convert to the Club buying say 2000 points and be given Club Select.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 8, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Now to give you the bad news,  Sunterra advertises that you must have 5000 developer bought points to 'deposit' into Club Select and get the annual allotment of SunOptions.  Everything's negotiable, I've seen people buy resale convert to the Club buying say 2000 points and be given Club Select.


We were offered Club Select with a 2500 point purchase in conjunction with converting our Po`ipu unit to Club Sunterra.


----------



## madmitch (Sep 8, 2006)

When we go to Sedona (Summit Oct 1st) I'll go through the update tour and see what they offer me so I can deposit my other properties into Select. If they bottomline at 2000, I just might go for it.
(let's see, what was my last price per point quote at San Luis Bay Inn?)



			
				Spence said:
			
		

> Now to give you the bad news,  Sunterra advertises that you must have 5000 developer bought points to 'deposit' into Club Select and get the annual allotment of SunOptions.  Everything's negotiable, I've seen people buy resale convert to the Club buying say 2000 points and be given Club Select.


----------



## madmitch (Oct 7, 2006)

Sedona was delayed to Nov 4th because of that dreaded 4 letter word... W-O-R-K
I plan to chat with Sunterra about being able to expand my points, but they are now competing with Worldmark for points options.


----------



## Spence (Nov 5, 2006)

madmitch said:
			
		

> Sedona was delayed to Nov 4th because of that dreaded 4 letter word... W-O-R-K     I plan to chat with Sunterra about being able to expand my points, but they are now competing with Worldmark for points options.


Have you been through their pitch yet?


----------



## goldenbliss (Nov 6, 2006)

jgirvine said:
			
		

> Sunterra, offered us to purchase in for their mimimum purchase of points, into Club Sunterra, and then each year we could "deposit" our 2 weeks in the Cayman's into their internal system, and recieve 8,000 points per week we deposit.
> 
> What does anyone know more about this program....and what are your thoughts?  Also,....can you do this with resale?
> 
> Thanks



Well, all I can say is let the buyer beware. I'm very lukewarm about Sunterra. After attending a Sedona timeshare presentation (we were there on a regular II exchange), we decided to  purchase the requisite 5000 points to buy into the Trust mostly because of their Club Select offer to us. They promised us 8500 SunOptions for each Key Largo week (we own weeks 4, 5, 2-br/2-bath) we deposit with Club Select. We thought that was a pretty good offer, so we signed on the bottom line. A month later, when we got our confirmation, they had reduced their SunOptions offer for a Club Select deposit to 5500 points. Apparently, there is a little clause at the bottom of the contract that gives them the right to reassess their offer of SunOptions for Club Select deposits at any time -- for any reason. We saw this, but we thought: well, if we get a few years at that rate, it's still a good deal. Who knew they would reassess before the ink was dry????

Apparently, after further consideration, "they" decided waterfront (it is on a canal) is not as good as beach (I would agree, but they KNEW that at the time of the presentation/negotiations) -- and so they reduced their offer later in some back office. Numerous complaints and phone calls later resulted in them comping 5000 points for one year -- and one unrestricted II trade into a one-bedroom unit (with a one-year expiration).  

Before I believe in the 8000 points, I'd make them write it in STONE!

Just some info to consider before your Sedona trip...we stayed at the Ridge. If that's where you're staying, feel free to PM me, and I'll give you the name of the sales agent and manager we dealt with there. As my mama says: the devil you know is better than the devil you don't. Oh well, live and learn...


----------



## Spence (Nov 6, 2006)

goldenbliss said:
			
		

> Apparently, there is a little clause at the bottom of the contract that gives them the right to reassess their offer of SunOptions for Club Select deposits at any time -- for any reason. We saw this, but we thought: well, if we get a few years at that rate, it's still a good deal. Who knew they would reassess before the ink was dry????
> 
> Apparently, after further consideration, "they" decided waterfront (it is on a canal) is not as good as beach (I would agree, but they KNEW that at the time of the presentation/negotiations) -- and so they reduced their offer later in some back office. Numerous complaints and phone calls later resulted in them comping 5000 points for one year -- and one unrestricted II trade into a one-bedroom unit (with a one-year expiration).
> 
> ...


Sorry you're not happy and by rights you have a beef.  Sounds like they were very good to you when they didn't have to be based on the clauses that were there when you signed, but who reads all that gobbletygook.  I don't know how they decide what they will give you for your 'deposit' into Club Select but I expect it's a salesman who does the initial call and then the smart people in the back office did the right figuring.  I would think that they would use the same metrics that they use in the table on Page10 of either this year's or next year's SunOptions Directory where they show how many points an II exchange costs based on destination, quality, facilities, and demand.  If you look at that chart, sounds like you got downgraded either to a Moderate Quality/High Demand  or  a Premium Quality/Mid Demand, my guess is the former as it's Marriotts, Westins, and Four Seasons that are Premium.  Theres nothing on that chart that commands 8500, a Premium/High 3BR is 8000.


----------



## goldenbliss (Nov 6, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Sorry you're not happy and by rights you have a beef.  Sounds like they were very good to you when they didn't have to be based on the clauses that were there when you signed, but who reads all that gobbletygook.  I don't know how they decide what they will give you for your 'deposit' into Club Select but I expect it's a salesman who does the initial call and then the smart people in the back office did the right figuring...Theres nothing on that chart that commands 8500, a Premium/High 3BR is 8000.



LOL. Yes, we DID read the gobbletygook and decided to take our chances, anticipating their offer would be stable for at least a year or two (or three!). Actually, our sales rep left the table to confer with the Sales Manager, who came over and asked a few more questions. SM returned 10 minutes later with the offer of 8500 points...even the sales rep raised an eyebrow, as I recall, but he shrugged and proclaimed it a VERY good deal. I supposed that because the head honcho at the Sedona property was involved, we felt secure moving forward. The offer of 8500 SunOptions was in writing; don't aks me what chart it came from....sounds like they pulled it out of the "SUCKER" file...but at least (one year later) I'm beginning to develop a sense of humor about it.   Thanks for the input, though.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 7, 2006)

*club select*



			
				goldenbliss said:
			
		

> LOL. Yes, we DID read the gobbletygook and decided to take our chances, anticipating their offer would be stable for at least a year or two (or three!). Actually, our sales rep left the table to confer with the Sales Manager, who came over and asked a few more questions. SM returned 10 minutes later with the offer of 8500 points...even the sales rep raised an eyebrow, as I recall, but he shrugged and proclaimed it a VERY good deal. I supposed that because the head honcho at the Sedona property was involved, we felt secure moving forward. The offer of 8500 SunOptions was in writing; don't aks me what chart it came from....sounds like they pulled it out of the "SUCKER" file...but at least (one year later) I'm beginning to develop a sense of humor about it.   Thanks for the input, though.


When I use Club Select I receive a nice amount of points. If I deposit week with II I receive one week plus an AC to also use. The better way for me is to deposit into II. Any time you purchase T S have everything in writing they tell you or as they say" Deal or No Deal".


----------



## goldenbliss (Nov 7, 2006)

bobcat said:
			
		

> .The better way for me is to deposit into II. Any time you purchase T S have everything in writing they tell you or as they say" Deal or No Deal".



Yep, had it in writing (still have the piece of paper with the Sales Manager's signature okay-ing the 8500 deal). The fine print in the contract overided my written "receipt" so to speak. 

I'm hoping that a shake-up in Sunterra (aquisition, merger, or what have you) will improve our situation. But then again, as y'all have probably figured out, I'm a gamblin' girl.  

Just curious, why do you prefer to deposit into II? I did not deposit in Club Select this year as a matter of principle (wounds too fresh) -- but maybe I would in the future. I don't think too much of the AC's I get with II -- and we're able to travel on short notice, so getting 50% off SunOptions inside of 59 days was a draw for my husband and me. At least we can stretch the meager few we were allotted...*sigh*


----------



## goldenbliss (Nov 8, 2006)

BTW, can anyone tell me why we get 5500 points for the Key Largo week we deposit into Club Select, but when I see the SAME size unit/time period offered through Sunterra's II portal (deposited by another owner), the value charged by II/Sunterra to exchange same unit is valued at 6500 points??? What am I missing here?


----------



## Spence (Nov 8, 2006)

goldenbliss said:
			
		

> BTW, can anyone tell me why we get 5500 points for the Key Largo week we deposit into Club Select, but when I see the SAME size unit/time period offered through Sunterra's II portal (deposited by another owner), the value charged by II/Sunterra to exchange same unit is valued at 6500 points??? What am I missing here?


I would think that they would use the same metrics that they use in the table on Page10 of either this year's or next year's SunOptions Directory where they show how many points an II exchange costs based on destination, quality, facilities, and demand. If you look at that chart, the only thing that registers exactly 6500 SunOptions is a 2BR Premium in High Season.  I'd say you have a bone to pick with Club Sunterra/Club Select.  If they are charging 6500 for the same thing through II, then I believe you should be getting 6500 for your Club Select deposit.


----------



## goldenbliss (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you, Spence.That's what I suspected. I guess I'll have a bowl of Wheaties and prepare for another very long dialogue with Sunterra....

Any suggestions on the best way to circumvent the "red tape" at Sunterra and get to people who are good listeners/customer service focused? 

We're not difficult people to get along with (really!), but it would be nice if fairness prevailed.

I appreciate your input.


----------



## Spence (Nov 8, 2006)

If you're seeing that resort, that size, that time period for 6500 on II, then that's what I believe you should be getting for your Club Select deposit.  I'll send you an email address to write to.


----------



## goldenbliss (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks x 2, Spence!


----------



## bobcat (Nov 8, 2006)

goldenbliss said:
			
		

> Thanks x 2, Spence!


Goldenbliss Purchase 1 share of Sunterra stock ticket SNRR  and then you will be a stock holder. When you call Sunterra take names and keep a log of what is said and how you are treated. Now you will be a double owner. If you feel you have a problem call the SCC and file a complaint. Did you also have your contract checked out.? Right now the last thing Sunterra wants is to have the SCC look into their T S selling habits. If it were me, I would cxl. the sale,you have the paper work to back you up. You were told one thing and find out something else. I know it is past the time, but you just might win.Some one else may handle this another way.?????


----------



## Spence (Nov 8, 2006)

I would not recommend any advice that _bobcat_ is giving you.


----------



## madmitch (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi all...
Yes we made it to Sedona Summit and I bow to Mother Nature as she held off the serious Fall weather for us so we could enjoy some warmth along with the fall colors, all during six wonderful dry days.
I'm also extremely happy we didn't book The Ridge / Golf Resort in VOC... way too much road traffic due to construction!
I'll be posting a resort/trip review, not much different from others with the exception that we had problems getting our mid-week service, wireless in the unit was spotty and I found out late the Lobby has wireless (jn addition to the two terminals which I used) and construction on "Phase Whatever, The Last Phase" is moving right along, including what I gather will be some 3 bedroom units.

I opted to kill time, bypass a vortex and do the Owner Update presentation Sunday. I went for the 1000 points added to next year and a $50 gift card for putting myself through the trouble, and it might not have been enough.
Nice, curteous, helpful... yup. Pushy, well, no, but they continued to unfold offer after offer after offer, even as the time grew late and the skys grew dark.
I was told 10,000 points minimum and how the lines were out the door when they announced the price increase earlier in the year.
When they found out I was an Epic Resale owner, but had Club Sun Trust rights/SunOptions, they started to minimize things, dropping from their base 10k points at $29,995 to $20k, or $2 PPP, then lowered the points to 5000 at $2.45, threw in two AA domestic tickets (includes Hawaii.. "an $1800 value per ticket") with 5000 more at $2 for upto 1 year, offered to pay the Maintenance for 2007 if I promised not to stay at Sedona Summit until after April 1st, went down to 3500 points at $2.457, and 5000 at $2 for upto 1 year, without the airline tickets or offer to pay 2007...
I wanted to hear 2000 points (I sort of mentioned that earlier in the negotiations), but things just didn't get there in time and I had to escape the insanity as we were already 1+ hour late to something we had planned. (Hey, I estimated the 90 minutes would take 2+ hours... it was over 3 by then, all without the movie or other BS others go through)
I was sort of hoping they would ring the room to come back later in the week, but such was not the case, besides I might be better off adding in Lake Tahoe! (why? I have no clue)
There were two other late groups there, one changing from weeks to points, another looked to be new buyers. Sparkling cider for the weeks changer, champagne for the new buyer, both had a basket of goodies too.
Oh yes, I was told about the person who recently upgraded from 30,000 to 51,000 and almost immediately went to 81,000 points, and the high powered NE Lawyer who opted to use Sunterra as his 2nd home and has 209,000 points, and at the unofficial advise of his financial advisor...

Well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it, until something better comes along! Or if I messed up some of the details, like exactly where the airline tickets were tossed in, well, I'll correct myself if I remember different.

PS -- 3 bedroom (lockout) Liki Tiki in Orlando area was quoted at 7000 points trade into Select. Fla Inland not as valuable as Fla Coastal. What would my San Luis Bay Inn go for, or my week in Tahoe, I wonder.


----------



## fnewman (Nov 13, 2006)

Well that's a very interesting review of the sales pitch currently being delivered at that resort.  It will be very helpful to many who may be considering Sunterra property.  The other infomration that surrounds the 'facts' would also be useful to Sunterra sales people - if they ever chose to look at what is posted on TUG.  Whenver I go to a presentation (any brand) I always ask the salesman if he is familiar with TUG.  Virtually 100% of the time, they say they are not (some may be lying).  Go figure !!


----------



## Spence (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update madmitch!


			
				madmitch said:
			
		

> PS -- 3 bedroom (lockout) Liki Tiki in Orlando area was quoted at 7000 points trade into Select. Fla Inland not as valuable as Fla Coastal. What would my San Luis Bay Inn go for, or my week in Tahoe, I wonder.


The  II trade grid has one 3BR entry for 7000 points.  That's a Premium-Mid property.  I'd not rate Liki Tiki as Premium in comparison to Marriott, etc.  I'd think you may end up with Moderate-Mid or High which is only 5000 or 6000.


----------



## Spence (Nov 13, 2006)

madmitch said:
			
		

> Oh yes, I was told about the person who recently upgraded from 30,000 to 51,000 and almost immediately went to 81,000 points, and the high powered NE Lawyer who opted to use Sunterra as his 2nd home and has 209,000 points, and at the unofficial advise of his financial advisor...


Some people have more money than they know what to do with.  The best developer offer I ever received when I went in for an 'owner update' at my home resort was $1.07/pt, but you need to be in the league with the NEL to get that offer.


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 13, 2006)

*Ripoff?*

In 1999, I spent $17,999 buying a floating deeded week at Sunterra Ridge converting to 10,000 SunOptions.  You guys are more experienced than I am. I guess that was not a very smart purchase, when I learned someone purchased resale from eBay for $1,500?

In the past 7 years, I quite enjoyed my SunOptions going to Orlando, South Beach, Virgina, Costa De Sol, Tuscany and Normandy and exchanging to Atlantic City, Pocono, Tremblant, California and even Shanghai.  Without a time share, I would not have gone to some of these places.

I successfully bidded a Silverleaf 2 bedroom in Illinois for one dollar and Sheraton Vistana Resort 2 bedroom for $258, for May and November next year.  Why did I toss out a huge lump in 1999 and keep paying maintenance fee every year?

BTW, does anyone know the progress of Sunterra financial scenario?


----------



## Spence (Nov 13, 2006)

PeelBoy said:
			
		

> In 1999, I spent $17,999 buying a floating deeded week at Sunterra Ridge converting to 10,000 SunOptions.  You guys are more experienced than I am. I guess that was not a very smart purchase, when I learned someone purchased resale from eBay for $1,500?
> 
> In the past 7 years, I quite enjoyed my SunOptions going to Orlando, South Beach, Virgina, Costa De Sol, Tuscany and Normandy and exchanging to Atlantic City, Pocono, Tremblant, California and even Shanghai.  Without a time share, I would not have gone to some of these places.
> 
> ...


WOW, you got South Beach, well done.  If someone got 10,000 SunOptions for $1500 they were doing quite well, it usually double that, and Holiday Group tries to sell them for $5000.  You've done a lot with your SunOptions over the years and that's what matters.

http://chart.finance.yahoo.com/c/6m/s/snrr.pk  if you'd bought at the right time in July you'd think that Sunterra was doing quite well.

http://biz.yahoo.com/iw/061027/0177409.html  I haven't heard a lot lately.


----------



## topcop400 (Nov 13, 2006)

We were offered 8,000 SunOption points for our T/S week in Club Select with purchase of the minimum number of points from the developer.

We later rescinded after finding our week in the SunOptions directory for a _cost_ of 12,000 points.

The next day we took back all the materials to the sales office and put a stop-payment on our check.  (We were still at the resort.) That's when our conversation with the sales manager was tape recorded.

What's very interesting to me is, on our way out-of-town we stopped at the Sedona post office to mail our recission letter by certified mail and the postal clerk said "We sure get a lot of certified mail going to this address in Las Vegas".  She said she gets people in there daily.


----------



## Spence (Nov 13, 2006)

topcop400 said:
			
		

> We were offered 8,000 SunOption points for our T/S week in Club Select with purchase of the minimum number of points from the developer.
> 
> We later rescinded after finding our week in the SunOptions directory for a _cost_ of 12,000 points.
> 
> ...


Someone did a good thing when they wrote the recission laws in most states!  There are many people who are right for a developer purchase but there are more who are not, and the developer doesn't care, any developer.


----------



## Spence (Nov 13, 2006)

PeelBoy said:
			
		

> In 1999, I spent $17,999 buying a floating deeded week at Sunterra Ridge converting to 10,000 SunOptions.  You guys are more experienced than I am. I guess that was not a very smart purchase, when I learned someone purchased resale from eBay for $1,500?
> 
> In the past 7 years, I quite enjoyed my SunOptions going to Orlando, South Beach, Virgina, Costa De Sol, Tuscany and Normandy and exchanging to Atlantic City, Pocono, Tremblant, California and even Shanghai.  Without a time share, I would not have gone to some of these places.
> 
> ...


13000 just went for $5100 on ebay.
Item number: 220044964917


----------



## madmitch (Nov 14, 2006)

I'll try to update you later but a work associate used some of my SunOptions to go to Lake Those for 3 days.
The weather was WONDERFUL today, hope it's half this good come Thanksgiving when we have 3 nights booked for Turkey-Day and Dinner at the resort restaurant (came highly recommended by the bartender, but he works for food and beverage).
Anyway, workmate Juan informed me he's signed up to go through the pitch tomorrow. I gave him a bottom line figure to listen for, but he doesn't have much free capital and even with Sunterra's (high) financing, he can rent points from me when he wants to return.
And on another note, reading about the rescission laws, it's 7-days for Arizona (the day the PO accepts the letter is the day it counts, but send it certified) and a fairly quick 15-days to refund the down payment is stated too.

And 15,000 options just went for $4850, that's just $.32/pp. Not bad.


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 18, 2006)

*Deed or Right to Use*

Please forgive my ignorance, though I have been with Sunterra for 7 years and timeshare for 11.

Despite the name Sunterror, I find Sunterra really meets my needs.  I am an empty nester, can travel in the last minute and the top priority destination is Europe.

I have been searching eBay and Holidaygroup for good deals.  Ebay is dirty cheap, and Holidaygroup is just so-so, still much cheaper than the developer.

Most of these are right to use, not a deeded property.  What is the difference?  I am not stupid.  I have calculated my initial investment and compared it with the scenario if I must rent.  Assuming the residual value is zero, I need 15 years to get everything back, if vacationing to Europe, about 19 in North America and at least 22 in Asia.  This time, should I go for right to use, or a deeded property.  My wife and my adults kids are not crazy with timeshare.  When I go see the God for an interview, they probably will sell my ts for 2 dollars.

If I purchase more points or a deeded week via Ebay or Holiday group, how can I combine my 2 accounts together?  Do I have to pay $2999?  Do I pay 2 club due or just one?

For other alternatives, should I seek an RCI property so that I can trade RCI exclusive resorts?  I know I have to factor in the RCI membership and exchange fees.  RCI has more choices, though II properties seem better.

I mostly travel off season to avoid kids.  Should I simply forget another timeshare and keep bidding on skyauction?  I just won 2, and the cost is far below the MF.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance, 
OK

Despite the name Sunterror, 
I can't see where they've ever operated under this name in North America, you must be talking about Europe.

I have been searching eBay and Holidaygroup for good deals. Ebay is dirty cheap, and Holidaygroup is just so-so, 
I've heard of dirt cheap not dirty cheap?  I disagree, I've gotten great deals on Sunterra at HolidayGroup, ask for Catherine.

Most of these are right to use, not a deeded property. What is the difference? I am not stupid. I have calculated my initial investment and compared it with the scenario if I must rent. Assuming the residual value is zero, I need 15 years to get everything back, if vacationing to Europe, about 19 in North America and at least 22 in Asia. This time, should I go for right to use, or a deeded property. 
I don't quite understand.  Sunterra properties in North America are either deeded or part of their 'Trust' which is not deeded but is perpetual.  (Except for a couple in St Maarten) With the price I pay on eBay or at HolidayGroup, my payback is in a year or two.

If I purchase more points or a deeded week via Ebay or Holiday group, how can I combine my 2 accounts together? Do I have to pay $2999? Do I pay 2 club due or just one?
You will need to get any resale back into the Club and it will cost you $2995 per property from Sunterra corporate or $5-7K and the retail purchase of 2000-3000 more points if you do it through a Sales Center.

For other alternatives, should I seek an RCI property so that I can trade RCI exclusive resorts? I know I have to factor in the RCI membership and exchange fees. RCI has more choices, though II properties seem better.
I'm not an RCI fan, so I can't comment.

I mostly travel off season to avoid kids. Should I simply forget another timeshare and keep bidding on skyauction? I just won 2, and the cost is far below the MF.
If that's an option that meets your needs, yes.


----------



## tamtime (Dec 7, 2006)

*Sunterra Club Select / Trade Away*

Club Sunterra uses the excuse that you misunderstood the salesperson as a way to cover up their misleading sales practices. Under the club select program you were told a higher number to hook you then they blame it on the salesperson. The sales person is encouraged to inflate numbers to get sales. Sunterra will then give you the run around. Another wonderful tactic is to get you to trade your timeshare in to Sunterra. They will quote you a price telling you how much they are giving you for it but BEWARE they are not giving you a dime for it. They inflate the price ...excuse me not even a penny for it. My advice is if this has happened to you seek legal and go after them for your money back


----------



## Spence (Dec 7, 2006)

tamtime said:
			
		

> Club Sunterra uses the excuse that you misunderstood the salesperson as a way to cover up their misleading sales practices. Under the club select program you were told a higher number to hook you then they blame it on the salesperson. The sales person is encouraged to inflate numbers to get sales. Sunterra will then give you the run around. Another wonderful tactic is to get you to trade your timeshare in to Sunterra. They will quote you a price telling you how much they are giving you for it but BEWARE they are not giving you a dime for it. They inflate the price ...excuse me not even a penny for it. My advice is if this has happened to you seek legal and go after them for your money back


Did your friend ever get any satisfaction?


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 21, 2006)

*Sunterra and Other Exchange Companies*

Spence and other Sunterra experts:

I am a club member with 10,000 points every year.  If I have made a reservation, can I deposit the week with other exchange companies like SFX and HTSE?

Sharing of previous experience is highly appreciated.


----------



## Spence (Dec 21, 2006)

PeelBoy said:
			
		

> Spence and other Sunterra experts:
> I am a club member with 10,000 points every year.  If I have made a reservation, can I deposit the week with other exchange companies like SFX and HTSE?
> Sharing of previous experience is highly appreciated.


My take on this is no.  Club trades through II with SunOptions.  If you booked a Sunterra week and tried to deposit it with an independent, Sunterra would come back and say no when the exchange company tried to confirm/verify.  But I've never tried so I may be wrong.  Call the independent or the Club and ask (and let us know).


----------



## fnewman (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree.  I think you would have to cancel your Club membership if you want to trade as weeks.  That probably can only be done a the end of a year.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 22, 2007)

*Clarification - SunTerra SunOptions*

Thanks to all who have offered knowledge/information regarding the SunTerra properties / club info.  

We own a couple of properties (no SunTerra), and if I may, I'd ask for clarification & indulgence of my ignorance... 

So then, if I buy a SunTerra property, I'm NOT automatically enrolled in CSV and its a minimum of $2995 to buy in - okay fair enough...

My confusion rests with some of the other threads that I've seen related to conversions/buy-in, etc.: 

I see several numerous properties on EBay, one offering 21 SunOptons point through the Trust (the seller responded thru inquiry & says its not deeded).  
If you buy a 1BR with 21k points (don't see how that could be valid), does SunTerra then have the right to reduce your points value as you bring the property into the Club again (not that it ever left)? 

Looking at the 'featured' property in the listing, with details further down indicating that there is at least some association with a 1BR, & then comparing that against the values that I see in the SunOptions/Property Values PDF that I saw in other posts, I don't grasp how that can work.  Unless, it just doesn't matter where your home property is located, and all that counts is the SunOptions that you've acquired/merged, etc. 

So then for those experienced owners who bought thru EBay, how did this work out for you? 

Your knowledge & Time appreciated.


----------



## Spence (Feb 22, 2007)

Haggis said:


> So then, if I buy a SunTerra property, I'm NOT automatically enrolled in CSV and its a minimum of $2995 to buy in - okay fair enough...My confusion rests with some of the other threads that I've seen related to conversions/buy-in, etc.:


Sunterra tries to make it confusing to make resales less appealing, have you been to this forum to read about Sunterra?  $2995 doesn't work anymore, it's $5K+ for 2000+ extra points to convert the Trust property or deeded property bought resale to the full 100 resort Club Sunterra



Haggis said:


> I see several numerous properties on EBay, one offering 21 SunOptons point through the Trust (the seller responded thru inquiry & says its not deeded).  If you buy a 1BR with 21k points (don't see how that could be valid), does SunTerra then have the right to reduce your points value as you bring the property into the Club again (not that it ever left)?


The Trust is 21 properies where a Trustee holds title.. you get no deed.  1BR and 21,000 poins have nothing to do with each other.  If you have 21,000 in the Trust you can book whatever that gets you according to the SunOptions Directory, Studio, 1BR, 2BR, 3BR, 4BR for as long as you want and your points allow.  Your point value will remain the same.  If newer resorts come online, you may see that they will require more points.



Haggis said:


> Looking at the 'featured' property in the listing, with details further down indicating that there is at least some association with a 1BR, & then comparing that against the values that I see in the SunOptions/Property Values PDF that I saw in other posts, I don't grasp how that can work.  Unless, it just doesn't matter where your home property is located, and all that counts is the SunOptions that you've acquired/merged, etc.


If you have just the Trust then you don't have a home property you have all 21... if you convert to Club Sunterra then you get Home Club Advantage where you can book those 21 resorts 13 months out and the other 79ish 10months out.



Haggis said:


> So then for those experienced owners who bought thru EBay, how did this work out for you?


Great!


----------



## Haggis (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmmm... 

Well Spence, I think I'm starting to understand.  

So then, this how it should go:  If an EBay seller was being honest, what he'd be saying is that the true cost of an auction with 21k SunOptions is really (in this case) - 

 - Auction Bid     - whatever it becomes...
 - Closing Cost    - as stated - 299
 - Transfer Fee   - as stated  - 0 
 - Maintenance   - Associated with the original purchase & amended - 1800 
 - Membership     - $5k 

 - Total Cost       - No Less than $7,099 + Ending Bid.

And for that, you'd end up with 23k SunOptions (21k + 2k as you buy-in).  

Viewed this way, I think that the bidder would have make a more informed decision. 

Still looks pretty attractive to a value conscious lad from the Highland of Scotland, who spends his professional time managing other people's money...

Cheers!


----------

